# GT: Clippers vs. Mavericks (3/2)



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.







</center>
*
<center>Wed Mar 2, 2005
7:30 Pacific *</center>


<center>




































Rick Brunson / Corey Maggette / Bobby Simmons / Elton Brand / Chris Kaman






































Jason Terry / Michael Finley / Josh Howard / Dirk Nowitzki / Alan Henderson


Notes: The Clippers are coming off a crucial loss. The Clippers will be facing a very good Dallas team but this game is at home. The Clippers have a very good home record and have already beat Dallas in the Staples Center earlier in the season.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Notes: The Clippers are coming off a crucial loss. The Clippers will be facing a very good Dallas team but this game is at home. The Clippers have a very good home record and have already beat Dallas in the Staples Center earlier in the season.[/color][/QUOTE]


I think we have a chance at home. They always step up when they have to. Maybe a little more Chalmers time and see if it was a fluke or if he can really add something to our back court...

Note: Last time we beat Dallas was when we had Marko in the back court, and Brunson comming off for him.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Mavericks Game Thread


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

Brunson's lack of speed is gonna kill us. It seems like he has lost a step (or two) in the past few weeks. I have supported him throughout, but I support him playing 15-20 minutes a night. Watch him play defense, he doesn't play that hard (a lot of reaching and not a lot of foot work), it seems like he conserves energy for later in the game. Playing 35-40 minutes a night has worn him down i believe. I guess Dunlevy didn't like the Carter guy they signed? He hasn't seen the floor. Maybe a 3 man rotation of rick, lionel, and kenny anderson will be a little better? I say give Chalmers more and more time, only way to test him.

But back to the game, we will probably try to slow it down because of Brunson, only chance he has agaisnt Terry. I would think they are gonna try and run. It is gonna be an interesting 1st half. Stackhouse is supposed to be a gametime decison, maybe that could be the advantage we need to sneak out a win. We should feed Kaman, Brand, Wilcox, and Rebraca all game. Wear them out inside without Dampier. That's our best shot.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

TheClipSHow11 said:


> Brunson's lack of speed is gonna kill us. It seems like he has lost a step (or two) in the past few weeks. I have supported him throughout, but I support him playing 15-20 minutes a night. Watch him play defense, he doesn't play that hard (a lot of reaching and not a lot of foot work), it seems like he conserves energy for later in the game. Playing 35-40 minutes a night has worn him down i believe. I guess Dunlevy didn't like the Carter guy they signed? He hasn't seen the floor. Maybe a 3 man rotation of rick, lionel, and kenny anderson will be a little better? I say give Chalmers more and more time, only way to test him.
> 
> But back to the game, we will probably try to slow it down because of Brunson, only chance he has agaisnt Terry. I would think they are gonna try and run. It is gonna be an interesting 1st half. Stackhouse is supposed to be a gametime decison, maybe that could be the advantage we need to sneak out a win. We should feed Kaman, Brand, Wilcox, and Rebraca all game. Wear them out inside without Dampier. That's our best shot.


Gotta give Brunson credit. He is a third string PG, and he has really stepped up and tried his hardest. I wish our better PG's were out there of course, but I have to admire and respect the amount of effort rick has put into this period.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Mavs win this game...108-97 :banana:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

DHarris34Phan said:


> Mavs win this game...108-97 :banana:



Sounds about right to me. :curse:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Is Dirk suppose to play? Because if he isn't then the game might swing in favor of the Clippers.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, look at Dre's name, it's in Pink!

-Petey


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Dre is soooooo fabulous!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Is Dirk suppose to play? Because if he isn't then the game might swing in favor of the Clippers.



I dont know. I heard he was at a 50/50. And because they are playing the clippers they might not push him to return. I hope not.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

_Dre_ said:


> Mavericks Game Thread


This is a great idea, Dre. By putting their link in this threads, we can stay in the thread and post to both.

Thanks.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Looks like Dirk is playing. :dead:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Not a bad start for the Clippers at this point. But I don't like that Kaman is on Dirk that one play where Dirk pumped and blew past Kaman made me worried.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Not a bad start for the Clippers at this point. But I don't like that Kaman is on Dirk that one play where Dirk pumped and blew past Kaman made me worried.



Me to. But at least were winning... Just make it close and I will be happy.. Not that it matters but minny and lakers lost today.. Could be a nice win tonight...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers up by 8 at the end of the first.
This is kind of start the Clippers need each game. I hope it continues on.


----------



## Kaman_Fan (Feb 1, 2005)

Great start, and as usual, Maggette is getting to the line (6-7).


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Good to see a couple of posters particapting tonight during the game!

Maggette is doing a great job getting to the line.


----------



## Kaman_Fan (Feb 1, 2005)

yea, and i'm just going off a box score, so if anything visually exciting happens, let me know. all I see is "Maggette dunks ball."


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

It was a great dunk as he got fouled!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Very Sweet tip jam by Mikki Moore from the Elton Brand miss.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Great steal by Ross and slams the ball while Dirk was close to blocking it.


----------



## Kaman_Fan (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm liking all these dunks. Why isn't Kaman in, I know he has 2 fouls but so does almost everyone. ...and as i say that it says he went back in... go Clippers!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman_Fan said:


> I'm liking all these dunks. Why isn't Kaman in, I know he has 2 fouls but so does almost everyone. ...and as i say that it says he went back in... go Clippers!


Kaman was having a little trouble guarding Dirk.

He just came back in.


----------



## Kaman_Fan (Feb 1, 2005)

Ahhh... I can see that happening.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

What a great half!
Very exciting, many dunks and some nice highlights.
Maggette has 21 points at half and the Clippers are up 60-46. The Clippers couldn't have asked for a better half everyone looked energized and pumped.


----------



## Kaman_Fan (Feb 1, 2005)

Up 14 at half sounds good to me!


----------



## DuckWorth (May 14, 2004)

Hoping Mavs don't make a run, becuz if the Mavs are down three with a minute left, well, you know.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Here is a key stat I just noticed, no one on the Mavs has double digit points at half!


----------



## Kaman_Fan (Feb 1, 2005)

another key stat- 
Rebounds- Clippers 25 Mavs 13
offensive- Clippers 7 Mavs 2 (Moore 4)


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kaman_Fan said:


> Up 14 at half sounds good to me!


Bobby struggling in the first half. It was nice to see everyone step up. Thats one of the greatest things about the clippers in my opnion. When one fails, someone else is always willing to step up and try to help. A lot of teams lack that and when there superstars fail, they lose.

By the way, how sick is that wilcox only played 3 minutes and had 5 rebounds? He is definately doing good to earn more play time.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ah, the Clippers are giving the Mavs a chance to come back.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers have to be careful of fouls, a lot of the players have a couple.


----------



## DuckWorth (May 14, 2004)

Nowitzki, wow.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ah, the lead is down to 5!!!!


----------



## Kaman_Fan (Feb 1, 2005)

They need to pick up the D right now!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman_Fan said:


> They need to pick up the D right now!



That and watch out for fouls, 3 of the starters have 4 fouls right now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok for the love of god, get chalmers out of there......


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Right as I said that the ******* scored.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Haha he made a nice play a second ago, very nice.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Haha he made a nice play a second ago, very nice.



You know if that is going to be considerd a foul.. Miki agisnt dirk, than everyone who ever guarded Kobe Bryant would get a foul on em.


----------



## Kaman_Fan (Feb 1, 2005)

despite the fouls, it looks like Mikki Moore is filling in nicely, 10 points 9 rebs. Remember when no one had more than 10 for the Mavs? Now there's only one person, but it's Dirk.... with 24!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clips up 10 at end of 3rd.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Up only by 6. :curse:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Anderson was nicee with that air ball... :curse:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Anderson was nicee with that air ball... :curse:



HOLY CRAP GET ANDERSON OUT OF THERE NOW!!!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Back to 10 with a possible 11 with Simmons at the FT.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Back to 10 with a possible 11 with Simmons at the FT.



Im going to keep saying this until the offseason, when the clippers DONT do it.. But we better sign Bobby simmons... If we dont its gonna suck


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The game is too intense!


----------



## Kaman_Fan (Feb 1, 2005)

teams are a combined 4-25 from the arc as of 3:34 left


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

:curse:


----------



## Kaman_Fan (Feb 1, 2005)

I had to notice that stat, didn't I?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> :curse:



6 point game.... :uhoh:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

NICE hustle play out of the time out!!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Sign Bobby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Sign Bobby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Wow, a great win. Seven home games in a row. Two more home games coming up, and a game agisnt the lakers. Win the next two, and the the third agisnt the lakers, and assume the lakers are playing the way the have the last four games.. Clippers could be tied for the 8th spot....


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Good Game.
The Clippers played great and showed that they are a force at home.

Good job guys on the game thread, it was fun times.


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

That was a nice win...... Dirk couldn't miss in the 3rd quarter, but we kept breaking down their d and attacking. Chalmers played well again. Rick played great tonight, still his D is killing us, but he was making some sweet passes all night, and he always seems to be in the right spot at the right time. I think he is teaching Shawn and Lionel some good basketball. Kenny looked BAD, but be patient, he could help out for a few games. Mikki looked awesome, with the competetion in our front line, should create some good games out of our big guys. We gotta beat the nugs on saturday!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

For Clippers, It's a Rebound Effort 



> "We're getting a great effort at home, no question about that," said Clipper Coach Mike Dunleavy, seemingly at a loss to explain the discrepancy between the Clippers' 20-10 record at home and their 6-22 record on the road.





> The Clippers got the fans behind them early, making nearly 59% of their shots in the first quarter and opening the second quarter with a 9-0 run to increase their lead to 40-23. They led by 14 points at halftime and, after the Mavericks closed to within five points in the third quarter, upped the lead back to 16 in the fourth.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers do their homework 



> "It's a good thing," Dunleavy said. "We've got teams in front of us coming in. It's in our hands. It's what we asked for. We want to play these type of games late in the season. Hopefully, we can make a push this month and get ourselves back in a playoff seed."





> The Clippers crushed Dallas on the boards, outrebounding them, 52-32. It was much more than a one-man show. Brand grabbed 10, to go along with his 19 points. Six other Clippers had at least four rebounds.


----------

